# Which VST would this piano sound be?



## pentatonique (Dec 9, 2020)

Does anyone please tell me which VST this piano sound would be? Or how to get a similar warm and soft piano sound? Thank you...


----------



## CGR (Dec 9, 2020)

pentatonique said:


> Does anyone please tell me which VST this piano sound would be? Or how to get a similar warm and soft piano sound? Thank you...



Just listened to the first 5-6 minutes. I'm hearing a closed mic position with the knocking of the hammers and a fairly flat tone with minimal dynamics, plus a healthy amount of algo reverb. A number of sampled pianos could work for this sound. Galaxy Vintage D, or Pianoteq and limiting the dynamics in the GUI, and something like Valhalla Room for the washy verb maybe.


----------



## pentatonique (Dec 9, 2020)

CGR said:


> Just listened to the first 5-6 minutes. I'm hearing a closed mic position with the knocking of the hammers and a fairly flat tone with minimal dynamics, plus a healthy amount of algo reverb. A number of sampled pianos could work for this sound. Galaxy Vintage D, or Pianoteq and limiting the dynamics in the GUI, and something like Valhalla Room for the washy verb maybe.



Thank you CGR, i am using Noire+Walhalla but it doesn't sound similar. Especially left hand/bass parts.


----------



## CGR (Dec 9, 2020)

Noire is a very versatile, high quality sampled piano and great to play, but the sound in the clip above is more of a processed piano sound, and really not as realistic sounding as Noire.

It would be worth considering this sampled piano - very much designed for this type of sound:





__





Dream Keys :: Cinematic Piano for Kontakt – Dream Audio Tools – Sample Libraries for Native Instruments Kontakt






www.dreamaudiotools.net


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Dec 9, 2020)

Well, it certainly is no synth


----------



## pentatonique (Dec 9, 2020)

CGR said:


> Noire is a very versatile, high quality sampled piano and great to play, but the sound in the clip above is more of a processed piano sound, and really not as realistic sounding as Noire.
> 
> It would be worth considering this sampled piano - very much designed for this type of sound:
> 
> ...



Thank you for the suggestion. Actually i think Noire also Dream Keys is very suitable to create this piano sounds. I guess the composer combined one or more sounds to the realistic piano sound, so it sounds smoother and has a dreamy soundcolor. My question is; adding which kind of sound makes this small but huge difference?


----------



## pentatonique (Dec 9, 2020)

ReleaseCandidate said:


> Well, it certainly is no synth



I think piano + synth ?


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Dec 9, 2020)

pentatonique said:


> I think piano + synth ?


I only listened to the first seconds, I hear a piano with compression.


----------



## pentatonique (Dec 9, 2020)

ReleaseCandidate said:


> I only listened to the first seconds, I hear a piano with compression.



what kind of compression?


----------



## MGdepp (Dec 9, 2020)

CGR said:


> Just listened to the first 5-6 minutes.



I listened to all 3 hours and now I am VERY relaaaaaxed ...


----------



## SupremeFist (Dec 9, 2020)

Oh my god I hate this so much


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Dec 9, 2020)

SupremeFist said:


> Oh my god I hate this so much



🐦🐤🐦 why? 🐥🐤🐦


----------



## SupremeFist (Dec 9, 2020)

Jdiggity1 said:


> 🐦🐤🐦 why? 🐥🐤🐦


I like music


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Dec 9, 2020)

Heavily compressed piano drenched in 10s of reverb. You get the idea.


----------



## Bman70 (Dec 9, 2020)

ReleaseCandidate said:


> Heavily compressed piano drenched in 10s of reverb. You get the idea.



That sounds a bit more mid-rangey and less realistic than the OP's example. Actually the piano in the video has quite a round sound, yet bright, almost like when I use a parallel channel on The Grandeur to boost the bass.


----------



## Bman70 (Dec 9, 2020)

Here's The Grandeur with a parallel channel boosting the bass end, hardness turned down, combined with a freebie old upright to enhance the hammer noise. On second listen I think adding a felt piano would be even better. Anyway there are doubtless countless ways to get a similar sound.. for what it's going after, the video's sound is well done though.


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Dec 9, 2020)

Bman70 said:


> ...



Whoa! Use a highpass before that reverb!


----------



## pentatonique (Dec 18, 2020)

Unfortunately it still sounds different. I guess it's about using compressor+EQ at the same time. But still no sufficient result 'till now...


----------



## FlyingAndi (Dec 18, 2020)

That reverb sounds really long. I would try Valhalla Supermassive and maybe the Grandeur as piano.


----------

